# Kennt jemand die Abmessungen dieses Radiators?



## Interstate67 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte für mein System folgende Wakü zulegen:

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 D5/UT - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

mein Problem ist nur, das ich nicht genau weiß, ob der Radiator vorne ins Gehäuse reinpasst (Grakas sind ja recht lang), da ich nirgendwo die Abmessungen des Radiators finde.Kennt die jemand.
Habe nur 5 cm zwischen Graka und Gehäusevorderseite Platz.


----------



## ConCAD (25. Oktober 2014)

Laut Beschreibung ist da der Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 dabei, der hat die Abmessungen (L x B x H):	277 x 124 x 60mm.


----------



## Interstate67 (25. Oktober 2014)

Dake für den Tip.Dann hat sich das Vorhaben ja schon wieder erledigt.Schade.


----------

